# Built a couple stabilizers today



## tom beagles (Apr 29, 2010)

I have to disagree, they are really sharp and pro looking. Nice work.


----------



## redneck-archery (Jan 8, 2014)

Is there any way you can change the color of the pink one before the wife sees it ? lol That's something she would have to have. I think they look awesome, very nice work.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## MikeR (Apr 2, 2004)

Another very nice DIY project. Looks professional.


----------



## ruttnwapati (Sep 22, 2008)

Nice work. Polished and professional finish looking.


----------



## Joe Schnur (Mar 22, 2012)

Great work professional in every way (pink) ouch


----------



## automan26 (Oct 21, 2002)

Great idea. The tubing I understand, but how did you build the end caps?

Automan


----------



## teamjohnson (Aug 16, 2008)

Thanks guys, automan 26 they are turned on a lathe, aluminum and delrin both.


----------



## bpax28 (May 28, 2012)

teamjohnson said:


> Clear tubing with camo inside, solid blue one, and a pink one for the wife. Not professional in any way, but they came out okay I think


First let me say, great job! If you didn't post those here, I'd have thought they were store bought. 
Secondly, IF someone was looking to buy some end caps from you, what kind of price would that someone be looking at?


----------



## Rwhaley17 (Nov 13, 2009)

I like the unique look - as far as end caps, I personally run a two piece cap made from titanium. I have also made others in the same two piece process with 6061


----------



## rfcolejr (Sep 4, 2013)

I make my end caps out of 7075 aluminium. Make my weights out of 316 stainless. The titanium is great because it's light. Nice job!


----------



## Rwhaley17 (Nov 13, 2009)

Just finished up a few 30" main bars this evening.


----------



## Rwhaley17 (Nov 13, 2009)

Just finished some quick disconnects as well -


----------



## mursedan111 (Apr 1, 2012)

tom beagles said:


> I have to disagree, they are really sharp and pro looking. Nice work.


:thumbs_up x2


----------



## ColoArcherJeff (Jun 13, 2014)

So...as a DIY project, are you gonna show us all bow ya did it?

Think they look awesome - love the carbon fiber ones for sure!


----------



## Rwhaley17 (Nov 13, 2009)

Bow of mine running full set up - I have managed to make complete stabs', quick disconnects and bar mounts


----------



## Rwhaley17 (Nov 13, 2009)




----------



## Scottie_p74 (Oct 29, 2012)

Where did you get the hardware at?


----------



## Reelescape1 (Feb 3, 2013)

Where did you get the carbon and is it high modulus?


----------



## weedsnager (Jul 4, 2013)

Wow...those are nice


----------



## Rwhaley17 (Nov 13, 2009)

Reelescape1 said:


> Where did you get the carbon and is it high modulus?


Carbon was ordered from a vendor in Utah - very stiff and is unidirectional. I am running two different sizes at the moment - .73" OD with a wall of .110" and one that is .59" OD with a wall of .095". Both rods seem to be working really well.


----------



## Rwhaley17 (Nov 13, 2009)

Scottie_p74 said:


> Where did you get the hardware at?


All components such as end caps, weights and even Quick Disconnects were CNC machined.


----------



## Rwhaley17 (Nov 13, 2009)

Double side bar mount - running 6061 aluminum


----------



## weedsnager (Jul 4, 2013)

Those look great


----------



## Rwhaley17 (Nov 13, 2009)

Last little bit of stuff all in one photo - now I gotta see if I want to anodize any of it...


----------



## Rwhaley17 (Nov 13, 2009)

Back from anodizing ....


----------



## Rwhaley17 (Nov 13, 2009)




----------



## AndyVandy (May 9, 2009)

Hijacked? Anyway...teamjohnson, awesome job. I love the way the red one looks.


----------



## Outsider (Aug 16, 2011)

Hey guys. I'm going to order some carbon from eBay from a "happychoice2009" seller. My question is how do you join the end cap and carbon rod together? Is it just press fit or you use some kind of glue?


----------



## Rwhaley17 (Nov 13, 2009)

Pysiek said:


> Hey guys. I'm going to order some carbon from eBay from a "happychoice2009" seller. My question is how do you join the end cap and carbon rod together? Is it just press fit or you use some kind of glue?


An epoxy will be required - there are various types of epoxy on the market depending I application. Best bet would be to check out a carbon retailer such as 'Rock West' - they have the ideal epoxy for the application you are looking for.


----------



## Outsider (Aug 16, 2011)

Rwhaley17 said:


> An epoxy will be required - there are various types of epoxy on the market depending I application. Best bet would be to check out a carbon retailer such as 'Rock West' - they have the ideal epoxy for the application you are looking for.


Thanks. Will definitely check it out.


----------



## PaulME (Jun 11, 2014)

+1 on epoxy - 
use a slow cure not a fast cure (slow cures have more strength). I noticed on some of the carbon companies web sites East Systems or West Systems epoxy - yes two different companies, used in wooden boat composite structures (strip built kayaks and canoes - same people play with carbon fiber frequently. 

Comparatively speaking stabalizers are a not a particularly critical application so see if you can find a good quality one in small sample size (marine stuff is usually sold in ~gallon sizes) it should work just fine. After all your not building an airplane where failure means you fall out of the sky.

Paul


----------



## Outsider (Aug 16, 2011)

Something like this : Loctite Marine Epoxy


----------



## PaulME (Jun 11, 2014)

Would probably work just fine - like I said relatively forgiving application, I'd use it if that was what was available . Loctite makes a ton of different products, look on their web site for application assistance. depending on what you do for a living you can probably get a sample.

Paul


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

some excellent work posted here


----------



## spedelbrock (Jun 18, 2013)

Very nice work....


----------



## Pittstate23 (Dec 27, 2010)

you are an artist man, this stuff is superb.


----------



## eugenealberts (Aug 23, 2010)

Well done, man. Those look brilliant


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

Looking great guys, little bit more polish and they would be money. Great work!


----------



## StringStalker (Dec 12, 2013)

Very nice!!


----------



## nvcnvc (Jan 27, 2009)

Better than professional! Great job! You should sell those.


----------



## Rwhaley17 (Nov 13, 2009)




----------

